# Smok Guardian 3 pipe not charging



## Eldene (10/2/17)

Good evening all.
so last night i did a firmware upgrade, and ever since the battery no longer wants to charge ,it shows its charging but its actually not .
did anyone experience the same problem before?
Apparently its a common problem, and the only solution is to use an external charger.


----------



## Eldene (12/2/17)

After many hours of searching the internet ,i still can't find a solution.This really sucks.
I mailed Smok Support, still no reply.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/2/17)

Can't you roll back the software to the previous version? I am sure the previous version should still be on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eldene (12/2/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Can't you roll back the software to the previous version? I am sure the previous version should still be on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't find an older version.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/2/17)

Eldene said:


> I don't find an older version.



Mmmm that's not good. Hopefully Smok can mail you the previous version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldene (14/2/17)

It's been 4 days now and still no reply from Smok regarding my problem ,even the shop i bought it from was not very helpful.
I received my external charger today ,and i am very impressed by the results, before i could only vape for about 1 hour at 60w ,but know i have been vaping for about 1.5 hours and still have about 3/4 of battery life , i was really considering a Smok G priv but i am not so sure considering the after sales service from both the shop and Smok themselves.


----------

